# Stargate



## DanMcS (Nov 23, 2003)

Anybody watching the new season on SciFi?  I never really watched the show before, but between all the reruns of old seasons on the same channel, I'm getting caught up.

SciFi has been accused of mismanaging their original material in the past, but Stargate seems to be holding up pretty well.  The one on friday was a rerun, but I hadn't seen it before, where O'Neil gets turned into a teenager.  The kid they had playing the role was great, had all the mannerisms, tone of voice, down cold.  And the ending was quality.  



Spoiler



"You're sure you want to go back to high school?"  (Camera shot over shoulder of teenaged girl checking out teenaged O'Neil...)  "Ah.  Yes.  Go forth, young man."



Anybody that's been following the show for a while have a better opinion of how SciFi is handling it?


----------



## Dagger75 (Nov 23, 2003)

I have been following it and am suprised that Sci FI has been able to keep it up as well as they have.  Granted its probably there number 1 show.  The reruns on Mondays has helped a lot getting people caught up (read: ME). 

 So far my favorite episode of the new season has been Spce Race.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 23, 2003)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> The kid they had playing the role was great, had all the mannerisms, tone of voice, down cold



Not surprising. It's RDA's son.


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 23, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Not surprising. It's RDA's son.




Really.. they credit him the following way..

Michael Welch  . . . . . .  Young Jack 

Besides i thought RDA only had a young Daughter.


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 23, 2003)

However i was amazed at the performance. The kid did have Jack down.


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 23, 2003)

Damned double posting gremlins.. sorry..


----------



## jdavis (Nov 23, 2003)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> The one on friday was a rerun, but I hadn't seen it before, where O'Neil gets turned into a teenager. The kid they had playing the role was great, had all the mannerisms, tone of voice, down cold. And the ending was quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The clone O'Neil will probably end up taking Cassandra the adopted daughter of Dr. Fraiser to prom Beyond how silly that would be it is things like that that got me to like the show, they will grab characters from previous seasons and run new stories with them, you never know when a old character will pop back up to continue a old storyline form 4 seasons ago. When I first watched the show I hated it, but due to some discussions here I gave it a second chance. They do a good job of creating a continous storyline throughout all the seasons and there are more good episodes than there are crappy ones.

As far as Sci Fi messing things up, well they rarely mess with the writing of things (I don't think they are involved with the writing of the Stargate episodes) but they sure can mess up the scheduling and they don't have very good judgement in what they pick up. Stargate is cheap and it had lots of reruns for them to fill the airwaves with (they have it on 10 to 11 times every week) it gets good ratings (for a Sci Fi channel show) and they are working real hard to get another season out of it, but what other good Sci Fi channel shows are there? Tremors is already dead (a well deserved death)and....well other than Scare Tactics and Bryant Gumbal UFO specials what other new original programming do they have (yes and Galactica in a few weeks)? Sci Fi got lucky to pick up Stargate, a prexisting show with some decent writing already in place.


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 23, 2003)

I wish the Sci-fi channel would run re-runs of it sometime other than Monday from 6 to 9, so I could actually watch them.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 23, 2003)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> I wish the Sci-fi channel would run re-runs of it sometime other than Monday from 6 to 9, so I could actually watch them.



 It's on every weekday at 5 eastern too.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Nov 23, 2003)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> I have been following it and am suprised that Sci FI has been able to keep it up as well as they have.  Granted its probably there number 1 show.  The reruns on Mondays has helped a lot getting people caught up (read: ME).
> 
> So far my favorite episode of the new season has been Spce Race.




I think I've seen every episode except for one, which was an Unas episode and so I counted myself lucky.

The show is one of my all time favorites.  It's really, really well done, even in the first seasons, where some of the effects were kind of cheesy (sock-puppet go'ould anyone?)

But about 'Space Race'   er... I *hated* that episode.  It was like they made a bad knockoff of an even worse Voyager episode.  It's not the first time that happened either.  Remember "Workforce?"  

-F


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 23, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Really.. they credit him the following way..
> 
> Michael Welch  . . . . . .  Young Jack
> 
> Besides i thought RDA only had a young Daughter.



Well, that's what I _heard_ anyways.

Pinch of salt eh?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> The clone O'Neil will probably end up taking Cassandra the adopted daughter of Dr. Fraiser to prom





Or maybe its just an N.I.D. plot to see what happens if they combine two hyperevolved humans


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 23, 2003)

Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> But about 'Space Race'   er... I *hated* that episode.  It was like they made a bad knockoff of an even worse Voyager episode.  It's not the first time that happened either.  Remember "Workforce?"




I liked workforce... never watched voyager, so I don't worry about any ripping off...

More to the point, I'd like to see space race because it looks like carter is actually a pilot in it... One of the things that kinda bugs me is that Oneil was special ops, mostly running around on the ground, and carter was supposedly actually a pilot in the gulf war... so how come every time something needs flown its oneil in the front seat?   

Oh, and I hated the one with mini-me just because of the part where a room full of air force is more willing to listen to a skinny kid who claims to be someone than a expereinced officer who happens to be a woman.   

Kahuna burger


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 23, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> The clone O'Neil will probably end up taking Cassandra the adopted daughter of Dr. Fraiser to prom




I think of her more as carter's adopted daughter, she was the one who bonded with her, not the doc.

Kahuna burger


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I think of her more as carter's adopted daughter, she was the one who bonded with her, not the doc.
> 
> Kahuna burger




Except for some minor details such as the fact that she lives with Dr. Frasier, who is also very likely her legal guardian.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2003)

While I love the show, I do find that its developed its own cliches that some could find annoying:
1. Relationships
     A) Daniel's love interests always become Gould (Sha're, Sarah 
         Gardner)
     B) Sam's love interests always die dramatically/heroically
        (Martouf/Lantash, Elliot/Lantash, Narim, the ambassador  
         who gets left with the Aschen, presumedly to die)
     C) Jack's love interests wind up getting left behind for rather
        thin reasons (that 
        woman he was with for like a year as he was stranded on   
        her planet, his wife on Pelop's world.
2.  Children
     A) They very often have emotional subplots involving children,
        usually to hilight either Jack's guilt over his son or Sam's
        mother side (Skaara, Cassandra, Little Jack, Maren (and 
         that chubby kid from the same planet), the Nox kid, Rayac    perhaps)

3.   Political Correctness or the lack thereof
     A) Are Teal'c and Rayac the only non-evil minorities in the universe?
     B) Fortunately they stopped beating us over the head with 
     Sam-as-Buffy/Zena-with-a-chip-on-her-shoulder-the-size-of-
     that-astroid-Anubis-shot-at-earth female empowerment
     subplots early on.  Its so much better to just let people come
     to those very same conclusions on their own by gender NOT 
     being an issue.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 23, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fortunately they stopped beating us over the head with
> Sam-as-Buffy/Zena-with-a-chip-on-her-shoulder-the-size-of-
> that-astroid-Anubis-shot-at-earth female empowerment
> subplots early on.  Its so much better to just let people come
> ...




uh, its spelled Xena, and I can't for the life of me think of more than one female empowement subplot... which was more of the main plot... But then I expect strong characters be they female or male, so it doesn't stike me as anything to worry about when sam is played as a strong character. (who had a well deserved chip for exactly one episode until Oneil got over his issues.)

Guess its all in what bugs ya... I just wish they weren't such wusses when it comes to the christian religion and figures.

Kahuna burger


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 23, 2003)

Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> It's not the first time that happened either.  Remember "Workforce?"



Um... you realize that the SG-1 episode came first, right?

VOY was knockin' off SG-1, not the other way around.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> uh, its spelled Xena, and I can't for the life of me think of more than one female empowement subplot... which was more of the main plot... But then I expect strong characters be they female or male, so it doesn't stike me as anything to worry about when sam is played as a strong character. (who had a well deserved chip for exactly one episode until Oneil got over his issues.)
> 
> Guess its all in what bugs ya... I just wish they weren't such wusses when it comes to the christian religion and figures.
> 
> Kahuna burger




It was actually the first three or so, and the pilot.  It grated on me because I did not see them until I'd seen most of the rest of it.

What I mean to say is that strong female characters prove that they are as good as the men by BEING just as good, rather than resorting to being whiney about it or conforming to annoying cliches.

Regarding "wusses when it comes to the Christian religion," they DID have an episode with Christians who feared Sokar (Satan) and his "demons," (Unas-based Jaffa) but the vast majority of Gould left Earth before Christianity existed.  I don't see the need to demand that, for instance, Jesus be a Gould except to make people who are intolerant towards Christians happy.  Respecting religions that actually still exist rather than trying to claim that people are worshipping evil aliens is just common courtesy.  There is nothing wrong with a show realizing that its rude to attack living belief systems in such a manner.

Besides, on competitive planets the Gould can't pull off the monotheism thing.  Henotheism is the best they could get away with.

[Note: I am not a Christian.  I just think that people ought to respect the rights and sensabilities of other religions, at least to the extent that they are not directly harmed in a substantial way by them (and disagreeing with political viewpoints that may happen to have gained support in law through the democratic process and are influenced by religious principles does not count. ) ]


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 24, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Except for some minor details such as the fact that she lives with Dr. Frasier, who is also very likely her legal guardian.



She is. Dr. Frasier adopted Cassandra who is now living a normal life as a Tauri Teenager, almost cut short due to a Nirrti's experment on her, but after SG-1 coerced Nirrti to fix the problem and she became well, she's pretty much finished as far as her story arc.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 24, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I think of her more as carter's adopted daughter, she was the one who bonded with her, not the doc.
> 
> Kahuna burger



Carter couldn't keep her so Dr Fraiser adopted her , they have a real good episode in season five (rite of passage) which really goes into Dr Carter's relationship with Cassandra (she goes all crazy protective Mom on Nirrti at one point). Her and Carter act more like buddies (or a favorite aunt/neice relationship) in the episode than mother/daughter, Dr Fraiser is definatly in the Mom role. 

As far as strong female roles I think Sam's main strength is that she is the absolute smartest person on the whole base by a pretty wide margin, not to mention she is a intrigal part of a trained combat unit (well except for Daniel). I've seen quite a few episodes where she gets into plenty of physical situations (there is the episode from the first season witht he Mongols for instance where she beats the Tribal leader in a knife fight). There are also plenty of female Goa'ulds out there who are System Lords. I think they play up the bit with her and O'Neill for comedy from time to time (she's a girl and he's a moron).

On the Christianity bit, I ain't going to go into that here (for the obvious reasons) but I've have seen it covered a couple of times (check out "politics" in season one for example; O'Niell and Senator Kinsey have a go around on God not stopping the Goa'ulds from blowing Earth up). It doesn't come up often but the couple of times I've seen it come up they don't pull any punches, they really don't take a "wussy" approach to that topic at all.

SciFi.com has a decent episode guide, it's full of character typos and spoilers but all and all it gives a decent overview of every episode. Arduinna's Stargate Handbook, is a pretty good site too: http://trickster.org/arduinna/stargate/

_darn my longwindedness, somebody beat me to the Cassandra episode while I was typing._


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 24, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> It doesn't come up often but the couple of times I've seen it come up they don't pull any punches, they really don't take a "wussy" approach to that topic at all.




"I have read some of your bible and I cannot imagine any gould being [good, kind, gentle?] enough to take on that role..." 

I laughed out loud when I heard that. I'm not "hostile" to christianity, but I have read the source material, and its a laughable sop to "please don't anyone be offended at us." Punches were far more than pulled, they made a rediculous comment to suck up to anyone who might come close to offense in the episode they even came close....

Kahuna burger


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 24, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> "I have read some of your bible and I cannot imagine any gould being [good, kind, gentle?] enough to take on that role..."
> 
> I laughed out loud when I heard that. I'm not "hostile" to christianity, but I have read the source material, and its a laughable sop to "please don't anyone be offended at us." Punches were far more than pulled, they made a rediculous comment to suck up to anyone who might come close to offense in the episode they even came close....
> 
> Kahuna burger




On the plus side only one character in the show has been an obvious straight out Christian. That would be the slack jawed, wild eyed Senator Kinsey who is obviously a Bible Thumping True Believer and a complete moron.

In fact at one point he actually tells Teal'C that GOD will save the Earth from the Goa'uld as if Jesus himself was going to show up and blow up invading Motherships.

So I think the show takes a pretty good jab at Christianity through Kinsey. Not that it really matters the whole concept of the show pretty well makes christianity impossible. Though I would be willing to bet that if they ever explored it on show they would decide that Jesus was a member of the Nox who somehow ended up on Earth.


----------



## Orius (Nov 24, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> so how come every time something needs flown its oneil in the front seat?




Probably because RDA is one of the producers.  That's like a no-brainer.


----------



## Orius (Nov 24, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I think they play up the bit with her and O'Neill for comedy from time to time (she's a girl and he's a moron).




Yeah, but we've seen that O'Neill plays dumb too.  He's not as stupid as he acts.  I think it's because they like each other, but they can't "fraternize" because of military regulations.  After all, they're both aware of alternate realities out there where Sam was a civilian and married to O'Neill.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 24, 2003)

Orius said:
			
		

> Yeah, but we've seen that O'Neill plays dumb too.  He's not as stupid as he acts.  I think it's because they like each other, but they can't "fraternize" because of military regulations.  After all, they're both aware of alternate realities out there where Sam was a civilian and married to O'Neill.




It has been pretty well laid out in the series that everyone knows Jack is not nearly as dumb as he acts. I mean occcasionally he plays dumb over simple astronomy items and the Pilot for the series showed that he is a very serious amateur astronomer.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Nov 24, 2003)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> It has been pretty well laid out in the series that everyone knows Jack is not nearly as dumb as he acts. I mean occcasionally he plays dumb over simple astronomy items and the Pilot for the series showed that he is a very serious amateur astronomer.




He's not stupid, but perhaps ignorant.  Willfully ignorant at times.  He seems to not only not know that much about other branches of science beyond astronomy, but he doesn't seem to want to know either.  For RDA, I have to wonder if this is some sort of reaction to playing Macgyver for so many years.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 24, 2003)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> On the plus side only one character in the show has been an obvious straight out Christian. That would be the slack jawed, wild eyed Senator Kinsey who is obviously a Bible Thumping True Believer and a complete moron.
> 
> In fact at one point he actually tells Teal'C that GOD will save the Earth from the Goa'uld as if Jesus himself was going to show up and blow up invading Motherships.
> 
> So I think the show takes a pretty good jab at Christianity through Kinsey. Not that it really matters the whole concept of the show pretty well makes christianity impossible. Though I would be willing to bet that if they ever explored it on show they would decide that Jesus was a member of the Nox who somehow ended up on Earth.




I was guessing tokra.     It is too bad that the show's premise is never fully carried out to its logical conclusions re current religions. I could see Daniel as an archeologist playing the skeptic, carter as the warm and fuzzy spiritual type and Jack as the quintesential unexplored christian (ie, he probably considers himself to be whatever religion he was raised in, with possibly a bitter lapse arounf the time of his son's death). The characters wouldn't neccassarily come to the conclusion that christianity was impossible - though it would likely knock down any biblical literalist hanging out.    Kinsey was kinda embarrassing... though I suppose his fervant belief might be part of his hostility to the stargate program... if they were going to play the Bible banger trope, it would have been funnier if he or some other high up type decided we needed to send missionaries through the gate.   

Kahuna burger


----------



## Datt (Nov 24, 2003)

Orius said:
			
		

> Yeah, but we've seen that O'Neill plays dumb too.  He's not as stupid as he acts.  I think it's because they like each other, but they can't "fraternize" because of military regulations.  After all, they're both aware of alternate realities out there where Sam was a civilian and married to O'Neill.



 Not to mention the episode where they wear those armbands that make them superhuman.  O'Neill and Carter get stuck on opposite sides of the force field and right before they are saved look at each other long and hard and say they love each other.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 24, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> Not to mention the episode where they wear those armbands that make them superhuman.  O'Neill and Carter get stuck on opposite sides of the force field and right before they are saved look at each other long and hard and say they love each other.




...and then they had to admit it when it triggered the Zatarc detector.  Only Teal'c, Dr. Frasier, and Anise/Freya (is she dead?) know about that though.

Then there was the time where Jack and Teal'c were caught in that groundhog day kind of thing and, having realized that he could do whatever he wants and it will just be erased on the next cycle, Jack resigned and kissed Sam.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 24, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> The clone O'Neil will probably end up taking Cassandra the adopted daughter of Dr. Fraiser to prom




Ohh, or instead, what about some sort of time fast-forwarded/alternate universe ep with MiniJack, Cassandra, Haley, and Rayac as the new SG-1.  Now THAT would be cool.


----------



## Datt (Nov 24, 2003)

Haley?  My memory is fussy and I am not remembering that name.

EDIT: Oh wait, is that the cadet that Sam meet a while back and took to the SGC and who was tested by O'Neill to become a new SGC team member?


----------



## jdavis (Nov 24, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ohh, or instead, what about some sort of time fast-forwarded/alternate universe ep with MiniJack, Cassandra, Haley, and Rayac as the new SG-1. Now THAT would be cool.



Stargate teens


----------



## jdavis (Nov 24, 2003)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> It has been pretty well laid out in the series that everyone knows Jack is not nearly as dumb as he acts. I mean occcasionally he plays dumb over simple astronomy items and the Pilot for the series showed that he is a very serious amateur astronomer.



Oh Jack's not a moron, I didn't mean to insinuate that, but he does act that way a lot, he's more straightforward in his approach and doesn't care for all the technobabble, it's sort of a good natured bit to show he's not a scientist he's a soldier.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 24, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I was guessing tokra.  It is too bad that the show's premise is never fully carried out to its logical conclusions re current religions. I could see Daniel as an archeologist playing the skeptic, carter as the warm and fuzzy spiritual type and Jack as the quintesential unexplored christian (ie, he probably considers himself to be whatever religion he was raised in, with possibly a bitter lapse arounf the time of his son's death). The characters wouldn't neccassarily come to the conclusion that christianity was impossible - though it would likely knock down any biblical literalist hanging out.  Kinsey was kinda embarrassing... though I suppose his fervant belief might be part of his hostility to the stargate program... if they were going to play the Bible banger trope, it would have been funnier if he or some other high up type decided we needed to send missionaries through the gate.
> 
> Kahuna burger



I'm sort of suprised they haven't done the missionaries through the gate bit too actually (it sounds like something Senator Kinsey would come up with). I wonder if they will tackle religion at the end of this season or in the spin off Stargate Atlantis? It's bound to come up with all the talk about the Ancients on Earth and people assending.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 25, 2003)

As much as I love the popular _Stargate_ series, to this day, I still can't get around the fact that the show's creative consultant, writer, and sometime director had co-starred with Johnny Depp in _21 Jumpstreet._

I'm talking about Peter DeLuise, aka Officer Doug Penhall, also a son of comedy actor, Dom DeLuise (for you old-timers).


----------



## jdavis (Nov 25, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> As much as I love the popular _Stargate_ series, to this day, I still can't get around the fact that the show's creative consultant, writer, and sometime director had co-starred with Johnny Depp in _21 Jumpstreet._
> 
> I'm talking about Peter DeLuise, aka Officer Doug Penhall, also a son of comedy actor, Dom DeLuise (for you old-timers).



 You know I think Dom DeLuise actually was in a episode too.


----------



## Mercule (Nov 25, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> You know I think Dom DeLuise actually was in a episode too.



Peter DeLuise has been in a couple.  He looks creepily like his dad, too.

AKAIK, though, Dom never has guested.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Nov 25, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> You know I think Dom DeLuise actually was in a episode too.



Yup.  The episode where he implanted his program into their brains, resulting in only SG-1 being able to see him.  Funny.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 25, 2003)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> Yup.  The episode where he implanted his program into their brains, resulting in only SG-1 being able to see him.  Funny.




"ERGO!!!!"

"He is as evil as he is handsome."

That episode was great.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Nov 25, 2003)

Wasn't Peter Deluise in that "Wormhole X-Treme" episode, as the guy in O'neil's role...

It's a shame that we're only seeing the 6th season now in BC, where the series is actually filmed.  With a few funny points like how Jonas' nation happens to be called Kelowna, which must be named after the city of Kelowna, BC.  Or Te'alc saying he thinks the Vancouver Canucks would when the Stanley Cup.  I'm quite sure that those jokes were aimed at the people of Vancouver and the rest of the province.  But then whenever they do show any shot a city, I do try to guess exactly where they filmed it, even if I don't live in Van...

Also I swear that somehow they must be recycling the Stargate sets in Andromeda since their so cheap for that series.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 26, 2003)

Peter DeLuise played the director of "Wormhole X-Treme" with his younger brother Michael as that show's leading star. Between those two, Peter got the look. Of course, they both starred on _SeaQuest DSV_ with the late Jonathan Brandis.

As for their dad, Dom, he guest-starred as Urgo/Togar (the implanted chip's avatar/the creator) on the third season episode, "Urgo." Peter directed that episode.

Source: http://www.tvtome.com/StargateSG1


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I think of her more as carter's adopted daughter, she was the one who bonded with her, not the doc.
> 
> Kahuna burger




Well, the debate we just had over that very well may be moot (FUTURE SPOILER) 



Spoiler



when in a few episodes Dr. Frasier dies off-world during a rescue mission


----------



## Orius (Nov 27, 2003)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> It has been pretty well laid out in the series that everyone knows Jack is not nearly as dumb as he acts. I mean occcasionally he plays dumb over simple astronomy items and the Pilot for the series showed that he is a very serious amateur astronomer.




Yeah, I remember that.  He's retired and looking up at the stars with a telescope. 

I also remember that early episode where the gate wormhole got stuck open on that planet near a black hole.  Jack recognized it was a black hole right away.

Like I said, it seems he does it pretty much to tease Sam.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 28, 2003)

Personally, I think RDA's version of O'Neill sometime makes me hang my head in shame. I winced in embarrassment and oftentime pain every time he opens his mouth to respond with a smart-alecky comment. He's only at his best when he is in a combat situation.

He is intelligent. He knows astronomy and he is an competent military leader, but don't assume he also knows astrophysics or theoretical wormhole physics. That's what Dr. Carter is there for. When Carter and Jackson (or Quinn) get into a thinktank discussion, O'Neill can't help but feel he's out of his element.


----------



## Orius (Nov 30, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Personally, I think RDA's version of O'Neill sometime makes me hang my head in shame. I winced in embarrassment and oftentime pain every time he opens his mouth to respond with a smart-alecky comment. He's only at his best when he is in a combat situation.




I know what you mean.  Sometimes when he says or does something especially stupid or sarcastic, I find myself wondering, "How the hell did this guy become a colonel in the USAF?"


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 1, 2003)

But that's the thing. It IS Air Force, not the Army, not the Marines, not the Navy. It's probably the only military branch that can accept him, with the exception of the Coast Guard.  LOL!  

Just Kidding.

Segue to game, how do you like the AEG adaptation of _Stargate RPG_? Pretty soon the Season One supplement is coming out, if not already.


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 24, 2004)

www.stargateatlantis.com  is now online


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2004)

Well that didn't take long...


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 25, 2004)

SG-1 is terrific. They took a dismal movie and made it into just about the only sci-fi series save Farscape that gets better as it goes along. The plots and technology keep building on themselves, self-referencing and developing. It means it's often confusing unless you keep notes on every episode (which I don't, of course. That way madness lies), but gives it a sense of richness missing from, say, StarTrek.

I don't know what it is about the visuals (the externals, anyway; indoors shots tend to look fairly naff), but they have an impressive, cinematic quality; maybe it's lots of long shots and panoramas of the beautiful terrain.


----------



## Datt (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone know the premise for Atlantis?


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 29, 2004)

Datt said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the premise for Atlantis?




from: http://www.scifi.com/atlantis/

   "Stargate Atlantis will take viewers on a brand-new adventure, with a whole new team. In the new series, a secret base left by the originators of the Stargate is discovered in the most unlikely of places — on Earth, buried among the ruins of the legendary city of Atlantis. The implications of this amazing discovery lead the Atlantis team to a distant galaxy where a primitive human civilization is threatened by a sinister new enemy."

   Watch for the "LOST CITY" episodes in a few weeks.


----------



## Storm Raven (Jan 29, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> "I have read some of your bible and I cannot imagine any gould being [good, kind, gentle?] enough to take on that role..."
> 
> I laughed out loud when I heard that. I'm not "hostile" to christianity, but I have read the source material, and its a laughable sop to "please don't anyone be offended at us." Punches were far more than pulled, they made a rediculous comment to suck up to anyone who might come close to offense in the episode they even came close....




While it may not be an accurate assessment of the Old Testament (I could concievably see a Goa'ould taking that role), it would be hard to argue that the New Testament Christ figure could have been a Goa'ould, it has been pretty well established that they generally don't believe in things like self-sacrifice and humility.


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm (Jan 29, 2004)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> from: http://www.scifi.com/atlantis/
> 
> "Stargate Atlantis will take viewers on a brand-new adventure, with a whole new team. In the new series, a secret base left by the originators of the Stargate is discovered in the most unlikely of places — on Earth, buried among the ruins of the legendary city of Atlantis. The implications of this amazing discovery lead the Atlantis team to a distant galaxy where a primitive human civilization is threatened by a sinister new enemy."
> 
> Watch for the "LOST CITY" episodes in a few weeks.



Fascinating.  I'd never considered the possibility that the Lost City might actually have been on Earth.

Remarkable that none of the Go'auld never stumbled across it.  On the other hand, I don't think they went in for archeology very much.

Any way, back to the thread topic:  I love this show.  In many ways, it reminds me of the original episodes of Star Trek - the spirit of the show is very similar.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 29, 2004)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> While it may not be an accurate assessment of the Old Testament (I could concievably see a Goa'ould taking that role), it would be hard to argue that the New Testament Christ figure could have been a Goa'ould, it has been pretty well established that they generally don't believe in things like self-sacrifice and humility.





On the other hand, there is also the OT focus on the impossibility of a deity with physical form..  Also,when talking to humans, Goulds recognize each others "divinity," and the Bible makes specific reference to the Egyptian pantheon and Baal as false gods.


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 29, 2004)

Wrath of the Swarm said:
			
		

> Fascinating.  I'd never considered the possibility that the Lost City might actually have been on Earth.




We have already seen a second Stargate on earth, starting with "Solitudes" in Season 1.


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm (Jan 29, 2004)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> We have already seen a second Stargate on earth, starting with "Solitudes" in Season 1.



  Yes, that's not what surprises me.  The irony is that Daniel was fairly certain (from his period of Ascension) that once they had located the Lost City, it would have what they needed to save themselves.  If it was actually on Earth all along... well, it's rather Wizard of Oz, isn't it?  

It also raises the question:  what exactly is the significance of humanity?  Does it mean anything that the original human homeworld holds a lost outpost of the Gatebuilders?


----------



## Datt (Jan 29, 2004)

There are three counting the one in Russia.

Actually with season 6 episode 4, Frozen, Carter starts to believe that human life didn't start on Earth.

One thing I am kind of upset about is the fact that they spoiled us as to the location of the Lost City.


----------



## RatPunk (Jan 29, 2004)

Datt said:
			
		

> There are three counting the one in Russia.
> 
> Actually with season 6 episode 4, Frozen, Carter starts to believe that human life didn't start on Earth.
> 
> One thing I am kind of upset about is the fact that they spoiled us as to the location of the Lost City.




I think there are still only two gates on Earth. Wasn't the SGC's gate destroyed somehow and they are currently "leasing" the Russian gate (which is why we get the occasional Russian SG team)? I seem to recall that, although admitedly my knowledge of the show is much smaller than I would like...


----------



## jdavis (Jan 29, 2004)

RatPunk said:
			
		

> I think there are still only two gates on Earth. Wasn't the SGC's gate destroyed somehow and they are currently "leasing" the Russian gate (which is why we get the occasional Russian SG team)? I seem to recall that, although admitedly my knowledge of the show is much smaller than I would like...



There is the original gate (now destroyed I believe) The antartic gate and the Russian gate. The Russians had a working DHD which they let SGC use, it got destroyed. I'm not sure what happened to the Antartic DHD but I am pretty sure it got fried too.


----------



## Datt (Jan 29, 2004)

The crystal power source on it ran out and the one on the russian DHD blew up.

I completely forgot about the SGC one being destoryed.  What happened to the one from Antartica?  We know that the NID was using it, but did they ever say what happened to it?


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 29, 2004)

Quickly tracking the progress of the earth stargates, as best I can recall from memory.

The Egyptian Stargate was unearthed, and sent to the government for experimentation in the 40s. This lead to the accident with Earnest Littlefield, after which it was packed up and kept in storage in a munitions dump in Washington DC until the events 2 years prior to the movie.

The events in the later half of season 1 uncover the antarctic gate.

The NID begins using the Anatarctic stargate in covert gate missions until uncovered after the Touchstone was stolen from an alien world. At this point a non-opening titanium cover was welded a micron from the event horizon, functioning like an iris. Arctic gate is out of commission.

Jack and his crew board the Beliskner to aid Thor with the Replicators. Because Thor's off-ship transporter was damaged, Carter teleported the stargate from the SGC to the Beliskner, relying on the (Previously unknown) fact that after being disconnected, Stargates retain enough power for one dial-out. Egypt gate vanishes from earth.

The Beliskner is destroyed, crashing into the Ocean. The Egyptian stargate was on board, and survived the re-entry. 

Hammond orders the Arctic gate un-sealed and brought to the SGC, where it takes over as the primary Earth stargate. 

At the same time the arctic gate is being unsealed (A period of a couple weeks), a russian naval vessel recovers the Egyptian stargate from the wreckage of the Beliskner. This becomes the "Russian Stargate". 

I don't remember Earth ever having one of it's stargates destroyed, but if so, that wouldn't be a major problem... Now that Earth posesses an FTL-capable ship, they could simply travel to an uninhabited world they have visited, or to one of the worlds where the inhabitants have burried the stargate willingly, and fetch the gate from there and bring it to earth... We learn the the gates seem to be very "plug and play" ready in the episode in season 4 when the Tok'ra are planning to do basicly the same thing with their own stargate to move to a different planet, and from the fact that Daniel was able to use Earth as a point of reference with the Stargate aboard Apophis's ship in the first episode of season 2.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 29, 2004)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> At the same time the arctic gate is being unsealed (A period of a couple weeks), a russian naval vessel recovers the Egyptian stargate from the wreckage of the Beliskner. This becomes the "Russian Stargate".
> 
> I don't remember Earth ever having one of it's stargates destroyed, but if so, that wouldn't be a major problem... Now that Earth posesses an FTL-capable ship, they could simply travel to an uninhabited world they have visited, or to one of the worlds where the inhabitants have burried the stargate willingly, and fetch the gate from there and bring it to earth... We learn the the gates seem to be very "plug and play" ready in the episode in season 4 when the Tok'ra are planning to do basicly the same thing with their own stargate to move to a different planet, and from the fact that Daniel was able to use Earth as a point of reference with the Stargate aboard Apophis's ship in the first episode of season 2.



If the Russians got the SGC Stargate where did the Russian DHD come from? It would explain why I thought the SGC gate was destroyed, but not the DHD, I'm so confused. They also showed in the one episode they blew up the sun that the gates are very easily movable. I believe the Tollans were able to build their own Stargate.

There is a very good site on Stargate out there: http://trickster.org/arduinna/stargate/ I'm headed there now to try and figure out where the Russian DHD came from.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep the whole history was there (what a great site): 



> *Late 1940s (post-WWII):* Russian military takes a DHD away from the Germans, who had found it at Giza. They study it even without a gate to attach it to. (_Watergate_)





> *2002:* Antarctic gate, locked open and rapidly building up dangerous levels of energy due to an attack by Anubis, is removed and sent through a wormhole, and explodes 3 million miles away from Earth. The program is shut down completely for a brief period to prevent a repetition of the attack, then re-opened when Teal'c arrives via cargo ship and announces that Anubis's weapon has been destroyed. The Giza gate is rented from the Russians and lowered down to take its place, and once again becomes the SGC's only stargate. (_Redemption, part 2_)


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah. Part of the whole season 5-6 blank in my knowledge, I suppose.

I'm not sure about the russian DHD information... 

The germans having a DHD was only, to my knowledge, ever a fib that Daniel told... Oh heck... what was her name... Catherine, when they got sent back to the 60's. 

I had always assumed what happened was the NID managed to restore the Arctic DHD (We don't really know what was wrong with it... for all we know, maybe it was just the prolonged sub-zero temperatures that messed it up.)... Because we see the NID using the DHD in the episode where the Touchstone is stolen... And I assumed the Russians managed to "aquire" the DHD from the NID, kinda a package deal with Mayborne. 

Huh.

Oh well, I still like my theory. It holds up.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 30, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I believe the Tollans were able to build their own Stargate.




"Yeah - _waaa-ay_ smarter than us."



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> It means it's often confusing unless you keep notes on every episode (which I don't, of course. That way madness lies)...




Notes on every episode? 

-Hyp.


----------



## Orius (Jan 30, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> SG-1 is terrific. They took a dismal movie and made it into just about the only sci-fi series save Farscape that gets better as it goes along. The plots and technology keep building on themselves, self-referencing and developing. It means it's often confusing unless you keep notes on every episode (which I don't, of course. That way madness lies), but gives it a sense of richness missing from, say, StarTrek.




I don't think the movie was dismal, just average.  The premise, aliens built the pyramids was dumb, but they still made a pretty good story out of it.  The show is so much better that I can sort of ignore the silliness of the aliens premise without much trouble.  It has cheesy moments, sure, but it's totally taken over Trek territry to me.  They manage to put in the traditional Trek virtues without seeming preachy or arrogant, and the stories are actually fresh instead of the triple-recycled plots Trek has.


----------



## Orius (Jan 30, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> If the Russians got the SGC Stargate where did the Russian DHD come from? It would explain why I thought the SGC gate was destroyed, but not the DHD, I'm so confused.




Ok, the Russian DHD came from Giza, along with the "original" Stargate.  The DHD was unearthed by German archaeologists, and the Russians claimed it as spoils of war after WWII.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 30, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> I don't think the movie was dismal, just average.




We didn't start watching the show until half way through the first season, _because_ it was a TV series based on that movie.

Fortunately, we've since picked up the episodes we missed on DVD 

-Hyp.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 30, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> Ok, the Russian DHD came from Giza, along with the "original" Stargate. The DHD was unearthed by German archaeologists, and the Russians claimed it as spoils of war after WWII.



yea I got that (see my post under my post). It's a good thing there are some good websites out there for this show, it's got subplots to its subplots.


----------



## Vanye (Jan 30, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> One of the things that kinda bugs me is that Oneil was special ops, mostly running around on the ground, and carter was supposedly actually a pilot in the gulf war... so how come every time something needs flown its oneil in the front seat?




Season Four, TANGENT.  O'Neill is running guns to Teal'c's pilot when they're testing out the hybrid jet/deathwing glider and end up out by Jupiter...


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 30, 2004)

Off topic I know, but I am just curious if anyone following this thread is also playing the SG-1 d20 game from AEG? I am, and finding it a blast!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 31, 2004)

Vanye said:
			
		

> Season Four, TANGENT.  O'Neill is running guns to Teal'c's pilot when they're testing out the hybrid jet/deathwing glider and end up out by Jupiter...




Thats beucase the thing was mostly a glider and Teal'c actaully knows how to fly those things.


----------



## Sir Whiskers (Jan 31, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> If the Russians got the SGC Stargate where did the Russian DHD come from? It would explain why I thought the SGC gate was destroyed, but not the DHD, I'm so confused.




If memory serves, the DHD was destroyed in the episode where Daniel made a deal with the Russians to get it (Teal'c was stuck in the gate and Sam needed a DHD to get him out - I think the episode was called 48 Hours).

Gate history so far:

*Giza Stargate/DHD*
Gate found and taken to the U.S.
Gate is transported to Asgard ship to allow SG-1 to escape replicators. Ship crashes into the ocean.
Gate is recovered by Soviet Union.
Gate is used by Soviet Union briefly. Later sent to SGC, when the Antarctic gate destroyed.
Is the current gate being used by the SGC (as of Season 7).

DHD goes to Germany.
DHD goes to Soviet Union at the end of WW2.
DHD goes to SGC to save Teal'c. Destroyed in the process.

*Antarctic Stargate/DHD*
Gate found and taken to U.S. Put into storage.
NID steals gate, uses it until SG-1 finds them and recovers the gate.
When SG-1 transports Giza gate to Asgard ship, which crashes into the ocean, Antarctict gate taken out of storage and set up at the SGC.
Anubis attacks Earth through Antarctic gate. O'Neill sends Antarctic gate through a wormhole, where it explodes.

DHD found and taken to U.S. Put into storage.
NID steals DHD, uses it until SG-1 finds them and recovers the DHD.
DHD goes where????

Anyone know if the show ever told us about the DHD? Maybe I missed something...


----------



## jdavis (Jan 31, 2004)

Sir Whiskers said:
			
		

> DHD found and taken to U.S. Put into storage.
> NID steals DHD, uses it until SG-1 finds them and recovers the DHD.
> DHD goes where????
> 
> Anyone know if the show ever told us about the DHD? Maybe I missed something...



It doesn't get much more detailed than this: http://www.trickster.org/arduinna/stargate/sgc.html



> *1998:* The second (Antarctic) stargate and the DHD are stolen from Area 51 and used to conduct a covert operation to gain as much technology as possible, with no regard to alliances or propriety. Once the program is shut down, the second gate is sealed again -- complete with welded-on solid cover -- and returned to storage at Area 51. No word on the DHD or where it went. (_Touchstone_) (NB: Four years after this aired, the audience was told that after a few successful times using it, the DHD simply died for no apparent cause -- presumably old age. [_Frozen_] This was the first mention of the DHD in that time.)





> *2001:* To save Teal'c's life, the SGC requests, and receives, a loan of the Giza DHD from the Russians. The process used to save Teal'c creates an energy backlash that destroys the DHD. (_48 Hours_) (NB: When this episode aired, there had been no mention of the Antarctic DHD since _Touchstone_ aired (1998); to all appearances, it had been shipped back to Area 51 and totally forgotten about. It's not until the season after _48 Hours_ that the audience finds out the Antarctic DHD failed after only a few uses.)



 Once again I'll plug this site: http://www.trickster.org/arduinna/stargate/ It is incredibly helpful when trying to figure out what the heck is going on in this show. It's much more than a episode guide it's a freaking encyclopedia of all things SG1. If you really like the show you need to check this site out.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 31, 2004)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Off topic I know, but I am just curious if anyone following this thread is also playing the SG-1 d20 game from AEG? I am, and finding it a blast!



they got a D20 game?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 31, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> they got a D20 game?




With all due respect, campers... ya think? 

-Hyp.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 31, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> With all due respect, campers... ya think?
> 
> -Hyp.



who knew?  (I guess the answer to that is *me*  ). I promise to try and keep up better from now on.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 31, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I promise to try and keep up better from now on.




Disclaimer - all three of the above phrases are SG-1 'trademarks'.  I wasn't taking a shot at you 

I'd have included a Wizard of Oz reference, but it started to get too much 

-Hyp.


----------



## Orius (Jan 31, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Once again I'll plug this site: http://www.trickster.org/arduinna/stargate/ It is incredibly helpful when trying to figure out what the heck is going on in this show. It's much more than a episode guide it's a freaking encyclopedia of all things SG1. If you really like the show you need to check this site out.




What's it like spoiler-wise?  I see it in syndication, not cable, so I'm a season behind.  I generally avoid SG1 site, because I don't want to find out what happens before I get to see it (hint hint people: use spoiler tags where appropriate!).


----------



## Orius (Jan 31, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> they got a D20 game?




Um, yeah.

Hyp gave you a link, and Ranger REG mentioned it earlier on this thread....about two months ago...


----------



## jdavis (Jan 31, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> What's it like spoiler-wise? I see it in syndication, not cable, so I'm a season behind. I generally avoid SG1 site, because I don't want to find out what happens before I get to see it (hint hint people: use spoiler tags where appropriate!).



It's broken down more by characters and objects than by episodes. The link I sent was a history SGC (looks like the last update was in December) it pretty much reads like a timeline. It also has good pages on the alien races where it breaks them down into social and political and technological and specific characters. Some parts of it could be heavy on spoilers, such as they mark which system lords are dead and who killed them. I do like how they reference which episode their information came from too.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 31, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Disclaimer - all three of the above phrases are SG-1 'trademarks'. I wasn't taking a shot at you
> 
> I'd have included a Wizard of Oz reference, but it started to get too much
> 
> -Hyp.



I was making fun of myself for not catching that the game was mentioned in this thread which I have posted to regularly (way back in November even). Guess I need to pay better attention Besides if I thought you were taking a shot at me I would of reported you to...... well to you. Would you mind scolding yourself for pointing out I'm scatterbrained?



By the way tonight's episode was great (the elevator scene cracked me up).


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 31, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> By the way tonight's episode was great (the elevator scene cracked me up).




I have no idea which episode you mean.

Here in New Zealand, we got _Avenger 2.0_ last night.  But it's doubtful that matches up with what you guys are seeing.

-Hyp.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 31, 2004)

"Chimera", it's about 6 episodes newer than Avenger 2.0.  It was a good one.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Feb 1, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> "Chimera", it's about 6 episodes newer than Avenger 2.0.  It was a good one.




good one?!?!? 



Spoiler



that loser gets sam and its a good one? Pheh! Oneil loved her in army boots and a flack jacket, whats she need to go tarting herself up for some civilian for????? 

  Heh. It definitly had its moments. "Tealc is picking out the donuts... he loves a stakeout..."  I liked the elevator scene too, but I'm still reeling from the blatant false advertisement of the "new episodes teaser montage" kissing... and the guy kinda annoyed me.  



The hubby was looking through the sg1 link from above and noticed sonething interesting about jack's 'file' - under children it lists charlie of course but also a possible child off world for A Hundred Days. Its funny because we were just recently catching a rerun of that ep, and at the very end, the way the woman was holding her hands over her lower belly made me comment on the possibility she was pregnant. Its something neither of us had picked up on before, and I think I only did then because I'm in my first trimester myself... its a subtle hint if its meant to be one, and the guy who does that site is obviously pretty attuned to detail.

Kahuna burger


----------



## Orius (Feb 2, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. It definitly had its moments. "Tealc is picking out the donuts... he loves a stakeout..."






Spoiler



Hey, isn't that the one where we find out Teal'c is a big Star Wars fan, and O'Neill had never seen it before?


----------



## takyris (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey, folks, I've got SciFi, but not everybody does.  Could we use the spoiler tags?  Somebody above asked us to.

Not that I feel any vital plot information has been leaked, but it's still polite.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

takyris said:
			
		

> Hey, folks, I've got SciFi, but not everybody does.  Could we use the spoiler tags?  Somebody above asked us to.




KB, Orius - I've added spoiler tags to your recent posts.  Hope you don't mind.

Edit - hang on... wasn't Orius the one asking for tags?

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------



## takyris (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, yes, but 



Spoiler



he's talking about an older episode, mistakenly thinking that that was what KB was talking about.  KB was actually referring to last weekend's SciFi episode, I think.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 2, 2004)

takyris said:
			
		

> Well, yes, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gotcha.



Spoiler



I think we're not quite half a season behind here, judging from what jdavis said above.



Oh, and 



Spoiler



why are we spoilering some of this?



-Hyp.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 2, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> good one?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I found the O'Neil and Carter interactions to be great, and liked the fact that it did move the storyline along good. Of course what really did it for me was the Daniel/Osiris stuff.  By the way the boyfriend was David DeLuise son of Dom DeLuise and brother of Peter DeLuise (who has directed a lot of the episodes). It's getting to be a real family affair on the show.


 
I also noticed the pregnancy bit at the end of that episode, they showed her holding her belly for a little too long for it not to be a hint. Of course that happened back in season three so who knows what they have planned, if anything? (Congratulations by the way  ).


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 2, 2004)

Regarding Chimera, I thought for sure that 



Spoiler



Sam's guy was gonna buy it in Osiris' attack.  I thought it was an interesting twist that he actually survived... how often is that really a twist?    I would really like Daniel to work things out with Sarah as well... they're definitely cute together.  Oh lord, I just said that, didn't I?


----------



## Staffan (Feb 2, 2004)

As an aside, the UK is apparently 2-3 episodes ahead of the US. The last one I caught was 7.16, thanks to Intermancy.

It's nice to be ahead of the US for once, since I usually have to wait a few days before reading Angel, Alias and Smallville threads.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 2, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Regarding Chimera, I thought for sure that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It would of been a good twist if they had gotten together while she was still Osiris  Talk about a love/hate relationship triangle


----------



## jdavis (Feb 2, 2004)

Episode list for season 7. US is to Chimera now.


> *SEASON SEVEN*
> 
> "FALLEN"
> "HOMECOMING"
> ...


----------



## Staffan (Feb 2, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Episode list for season 7. US is to Chimera now.



OK, so just 1-2 episodes ahead, depending on what day of the week it is (I think Sky shows them on Tuesdays, while Sci-fi shows them on Fridays).


----------



## reiella (Feb 4, 2004)

Fun continuity question here  bit of a spoiler from an earlier season/episode (A Matter of Time).



Spoiler



When they used the energy burst to redirect the wormhole, wouldn't that have just doomed another planet to black hole gravity, since it caused the Wormhole to 'jump' stargates?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Feb 4, 2004)

reiella said:
			
		

> Fun continuity question here  bit of a spoiler from an earlier season/episode (A Matter of Time).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They addressed that directly in the episode when Sam explained the plan. It was an outgoing wormhole, and the enegy caused the ENDPOINT to jump. So rather than somehow causing the wormhole to connect 



Spoiler



the black hole planet and a non earth planet close to earth


 it caused the wormhole to connect 



Spoiler



the earth with a non-black hole planet nearby.


 At which point they just turned off the gate normally. Hammond raised the same concern and it was explained in as many words.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## reiella (Feb 19, 2004)

Hmm another fun continuity question from me coming from me realizing something during a recent rerun of _Watergate_.



Spoiler



What happened to the Giza DHD after the events in Redemption?  While it's understandable why the SGC would perfer to use their own dialer with its control failsafes (TER), but do they still have it as part of the deal with the Russians?  Or do the Russians just enjoy having a rather large non-operable paperweight?


----------



## jdavis (Feb 19, 2004)

reiella said:
			
		

> Hmm another fun continuity question from me coming from me realizing something during a recent rerun of _Watergate_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That question came up and was covered extensively on page 3 of this thread.


----------



## Datt (Feb 19, 2004)

I was wondering something my self.  The Gaza stargate survived re-entry on Thor's ship after it just about completely burned up.  How do we know for sure that the stargate on Apophis' ship was destoryed?  We know they can take a direct hit from a metor and still survive.  Is there a chance that there could be yet another gate on Earth?


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm (Feb 19, 2004)

Datt said:
			
		

> I was wondering something my self.  The Gaza stargate survived re-entry on Thor's ship after it just about completely burned up.  How do we know for sure that the stargate on Apophis' ship was destoryed?  We know they can take a direct hit from a metor and still survive.  Is there a chance that there could be yet another gate on Earth?




I can guarantee that there is.


----------



## Datt (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh?  Do you know something?  Care to spoil us(me)?


----------



## Staffan (Feb 19, 2004)

Datt said:
			
		

> Oh?  Do you know something?  Care to spoil us(me)?



I don't *know* anything, but... 



Spoiler



there's a spinoff coming called Stargate: Atlantis. I'm thinking that the Lost City they keep talking about this season is actually Atlantis, and is located on Earth.


----------



## Datt (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah they talk about that in the press release for atlantis.  See a couple of pages back in this thread, around page 3 or so, when I asked about the premise for Atlantis.  But I doubt that the stargate from Apophis' ship landed in Atlantis.  And if it did that is just plain stupid.


----------



## reiella (Feb 23, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> That question came up and was covered extensively on page 3 of this thread.




Well, me big smart, and after rereading it, I remember skimming over the comments.

Hehe.  Oh well, and thanks .

In any event, I really liked Heroes pt 2.



Spoiler



The names of the subsequent episodes made me actually believe in the implied death of Jack.


----------

